# Chainsaw Carvers ??? Catalpa Wood



## dwraisor (Apr 24, 2012)

Well not sure if this is the correct forum, I spend most my time on here in the chainsaw forum, but never see talk of carving. I am not a carver, not looking to start, what I have is two good sized Catalpa logs that a local carver cvan have.

I was told that Catalpa is a favorite among carvers, so the tree had to go, but I saved the two best looking pieces to try to see if they could be of some use as more than bonfire fodder. If you are near or willing to drive to the Mt Washington KY 40047 area and have a way to load/haul these they are free to the taking.

dw

Diameter pics are of the smallest cross-section on teh smalle end of the log.

The largest of the two:

















The smaller:


----------



## ultimate buzz (Apr 27, 2012)

*catalpa logs*

You are right about catalpa being a premium wood for chainsaw carving. If I was within a few hours drive I would be all over your offer. I have been watching to see if someone followed through on your offer, but so far no takers.

Would you like me to post your offer on a couple of chainsaw carving specific forums? It would be a shame to burn those logs. Usually on the bigger catalpa trees, ants have the centers burrowed out. You might be able to trade those logs for a chainsaw carving from one of the carvers. I know I would trade you a carving for those logs if I lived closer to you. -ken


----------



## dwraisor (Apr 27, 2012)

ultimate buzz said:


> You are right about catalpa being a premium wood for chainsaw carving. If I was within a few hours drive I would be all over your offer. I have been watching to see if someone followed through on your offer, but so far no takers.
> 
> Would you like me to post your offer on a couple of chainsaw carving specific forums? It would be a shame to burn those logs. Usually on the bigger catalpa trees, ants have the centers burrowed out. You might be able to trade those logs for a chainsaw carving from one of the carvers. I know I would trade you a carving for those logs if I lived closer to you. -ken



Feel free to repost. I think the large log has some center rot, just not sure how far up it goes.... I need to get better pics of the ends, thought I had them.

Actually I'd just love to see them go to something useful besides firewood... I hate to see trees cut w/out purpose but this one needed to come down. My firewood all comes form down or dead trees.

Bad thing is I don't really have a way to load them in these sizes. They roll OK, but it will be difficult to get them on a trailer, have to work out a pulley system somehow.

dw


----------



## dwraisor (Apr 27, 2012)

More pics here....

Catalpa


The heart wood in the stump seperated form the outer... That is a 660 w/36" bar sitting on that barbwire invested stump. :msp_mad: Which is why my felling cut was so high. But gives you an idea to the size of the tree.

dw


----------



## dwraisor (May 15, 2012)

Bumpidy bump.....

Likely going to send these to the fire ring this in the next week or too... in the way of mowing. Free to a good home. :hmm3grin2orange:

dw


----------



## ultimate buzz (May 18, 2012)

I posted your catalpa logs on another two different chainsawcarving forums May 17th. It would be a shame to have these end up as firewood. -ken


----------

